# A Cheap Digital Height Gauge



## bazmak (Mar 19, 2017)

One of the tools/excercises in the apprentice school was a height gauge
Machined base,spring loaded rocker arm for fine adjustment etc
Long gone now and made obsolete by the vernier or digital height gauge
When I fitted dro glass scales to the mill I removed a 300mm dro scale from the Z axis
First thought was to fit it to the lathe,but I am happy with dials on the lathe
So although I have only limited use for one and it would not cost me anything
I decided to use it to make a digital height gauge. Here are the first steps


----------



## bazmak (Mar 22, 2017)

Further progress.Machined some basic shape to the base,made and fitted 
support plate and a clamp type toolholder for 5mm sq HSS
Still to make a lock for the readhead and a fine feed screw adjustment


----------



## bmac2 (Mar 23, 2017)

I really like the shape of the base. Keep up the good work


----------



## bazmak (Mar 30, 2017)

An enjoyable exercise.Always wanted one but never thought I would have
enough use to warrant buying one.Main thing was not allowing the digital scale
to sit unused in the drawer,and its cost nothing to make.Made a couple of knurled adjust/locking screws and spent a pleasant hour scraping the base
Ground up a piece of 6mm sq HSS and made fitted a fi adjusting screw
Looks and works good,now to uses for marking out etc


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 30, 2017)

Unquestionably a very fine project which will be in constant use.

Barry, Somewhere in my 'down load' to you, there is something similar from a cheap Chinese vernier. .



Might I suggest that a slip of carbide either brazed or silver soldered would add the usefulness?  Mine ,a classical vernier design-- has two scribers but isn't as readable because I have to use my watchmaker's glass to set it.

Best wishes

Norman


----------



## bazmak (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Norm,i have a few verniers but gave up using them when
digital readout became affordable.Still prefer a std mike tho if working
in imperial.I can still see and feel a thou.Have to think about 0.02mm
I like to use a digital mike when switching between imperial and metric
Mainly use the digital vernier but don't trust it for close tolerances due 
to springing/out of square etc. Keep well Regards barry


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice piece of work Bazmark.

The funny thing here is moments before I finished watching a series of video on youtube from mrpete.   There is did a much simpler height gage.    That put a smile on my face.


----------



## troked17 (Jan 25, 2022)

You can buy height gauges pretty cheap these days. But, well done. Did you ever have it calibrated to see its performance?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 26, 2022)

bazmak said:


> One of the tools/excercises in the apprentice school was a height gauge
> Machined base,spring loaded rocker arm for fine adjustment etc
> Long gone now and made obsolete by the vernier or digital height gauge
> When I fitted dro glass scales to the mill I removed a 300mm dro scale from the Z axis
> ...


Nice bit of work, well done.


----------



## modeng2000 (Jan 26, 2022)

Interesting coincidence. I am about to advertise a digital height gauge on eBay this weekend.
Looking for £30 plus any postage estimated at £8.60


John


----------

